# Land Conversion Caculator



## brofoster

http://www.ez-calculators.com/land_a...calculator.htm

Everyone save yourselves some time and do it the easy way. Type your lenghth and width into this caculator and it will tell you how much of an acre you have.  That way you dont over or underseed your foodplots.


----------



## bull0ne

Good find Brofoster!

The area calculations can be found by scrolling down to # 29.

For triangles or triangle portions of an irregular shaped plot enter the length & width measurments then divide the answer by half......


----------



## Handgunner

Bro, I stuck this thread to the top of the forum.  It would be a lot of help for folks on here.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## rex upshaw

nice bro, thanks for posting.  that will be a huge help for me, as i am going to be planting some fire breaks and old logging roads.


----------



## buckmanmike

An easy calculator for land area into acres is easy. Multiply length times width by feet then divide by 44,000 which is how many square feet there are in an acre. Thus a plot 100x200 is 20,000 square feet. 20,000 into 44,000 equals just under a 1/2 acre. I can't remember the other calculations for other shaped properties, but you could divide your property into various configurations to come to a close approxiamation.


----------



## buckmanmike

One quick recalculation. Divide 44,000 into your square footage. I had it backwards on last post.(i.e. 44,000 into 20,000 equals slightly less than a 1/2 acre.).


----------



## bull0ne

For easy ''in the field'' area measurement the ''chain method'' can be used for sqares and rectangles.

One chain =66 feet

One acre= 10 square chains.

Measurement can be taped,ranged or with a little practice........paced off.

The length & width measurements are taken in feet and converted to chains when you divide each figure by 66.

Once your measurements are converted to chains you then multiply length times width. Take that figure and move the decimal point one place to the left to determine acreage.

Example: A parcel that is 2 chains wide and 5 chains long would be figured as follows.

A parcel of land that is 2 chains wide by 5 chains long would be figured as = 2X5=10. After moving the decimal one place to the left you have determined the acreage to be 1.0 acres.

For odd shapes,such as corners or nooks you can figure the area by measuring them as triangles within the parcel.

Compute the area as posted above by using the longest side and widest base.............then divide the area by half.


----------



## DCHunter

buckmanmike said:


> One quick recalculation. Divide 44,000 into your square footage. I had it backwards on last post.(i.e. 44,000 into 20,000 equals slightly less than a 1/2 acre.).


Actually 43,560. But yeah, close enough.


----------



## Handgunner

bull0ne said:


> For easy ''in the field'' area measurement the ''chain method'' can be used for sqares and rectangles.
> 
> One chain =66 feet
> 
> One acre= 10 square chains.
> 
> Measurement can be taped,ranged or with a little practice........paced off.
> 
> The length & width measurements are taken in feet and converted to chains when you divide each figure by 66.
> 
> Once your measurements are converted to chains you then multiply length times width. Take that figure and move the decimal point one place to the left to determine acreage.
> 
> Example: A parcel that is 2 chains wide and 5 chains long would be figured as follows.
> 
> 2X5=10  After moving the decimal one place to the left you have determined the acreage to be 1.0 acres.
> 
> For odd shapes,such as corners or nooks you can figure the area by measuring them as triangles within the parcel.
> 
> Compute the area as posted above by using the longest side and widest base.............then divide the area by half.


----------



## bull0ne

Handgunner said:


>



Did all that fly over yer head?


----------



## Handgunner

bull0ne said:


> Did all that fly over yer head?


I am as confused as a baby in a topless bar!


----------



## DCHunter

Handgunner said:


> I am as confused as a baby in a topless bar!


   Never heard that one before!


----------



## bull0ne

OK Gunner...............edited my post to make it more user friendly.


----------



## Handgunner

bull0ne said:


> OK Gunner...............edited my post to make it more user friendly.


Makes perfect sense now.  Thanks.


----------



## Dub

Thanks for the useful calculator.  I was grossly overestimating the values on this.  Amazing.


----------



## Brute Force750

*Land Converion Calculator in MS-EXCEL*

This is like the other calculator but in excel, this also tells you how much of the bag of seed to use and the number of food plots per bag you should expect. 
Hope you find this useful!


----------



## Gone Huntin

*Thanks for the link*

Good link. Simple and very useful.


----------



## redneckcamo

yep an with the price of seed these days fer the foodplots ....every square foot counts ......thanx (moderator) Bro.....;-]


----------



## Brute Force750

I was asked to add 1/4 acre bag to spreadsheet.

Here it is, in joy!


----------



## Brute Force750

Was asked to reformat so this would fit on a PDA / CELL / I-PHONE running Excel and remove protected fields for calculations.

Here it is, in joy!


----------



## bull0ne

Here's a neat google planimeter link. 

http://www.acme.com/planimeter/


----------



## Bigbear1

I purchased a GPS unit that has all this in it. All you have to do is walk/ride around your food plot. When you get back to where you started click and you get a map and acreage for your plot that you can save for next time/year. Works great.


----------



## 7mm-08cobb

*Food Plot Calculation*

Try this.


----------



## Back_40

Couple more tools.

http://www.acme.com/planimeter/
http://websoilsurvey.nrcs.usda.gov/app/WebSoilSurvey.aspx


----------



## jimineez

I use:
http://www.findlotsize.com/ 
which works great to find the area of a field from a google earth photo.  I've checked it with seveal surveys and it is always very, very close.
I see that acme.com link also works almost the same way!


----------



## Wild Turkey

gps, thats funny. Typical gps units are only accurate to 50' for each logged point.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaBoy

http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm


----------



## JAGIBSON8406

*Try this.*

http://www.legacywildlife.com/food_plot_calculator.php

Here is one I use.  I don't know if anyone else has posted it.


----------



## Milkman

Link in the OP didn't take me to the calculator tool   I am using my phone.


----------



## T.P.

It worked for me, Mm.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Link in the OP didn't take me to the calculator tool   I am using my phone.





T.P. said:


> It worked for me, Mm.



I was on phone earlier when it wouldnt link up.

Am on laptop now.  Clicked on it 5 times, went to calculator tool 2 out of 5.  Other times to ebay, car ad, etc. 

My junk blockers must need a vaccine or something.


----------



## DecerWorse

brofoster said:


> http://www.ez-calculators.com/land_a...calculator.htm
> 
> Everyone save yourselves some time and do it the easy way. Type your lenghth and width into this caculator and it will tell you how much of an acre you have.  That way you dont over or underseed your foodplots.


Thank you!


----------

